# atv strobe lights



## just for fun (Jan 13, 2009)

just hooked up my strobe lights to see if all was working . let me know what you think about them .. you will have to go to this link >>>>> 



 and one more at night >>>>> 



 thanks for looking


----------



## eaglegrounds (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks sweet! But are they built into a tote bin?


----------



## just for fun (Jan 13, 2009)

*weight*

eaglegrounds i put the lights on the tote bin and my weight go inside of it keeps the lights up high so the snow dust don't get on them so bad. after winter i just take the tote off with the weight in side of it and put it away in till next year ussmileyflag


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow thats bright. What lights are you using?


----------



## Fabricator (Aug 28, 2008)

Were your lights from a kit?
Was thinking of doing the same thing.

Thanks!


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*lights*

Just for fun which ights are you using, I need to put some on my quad and there is a ton of chooses, Any input would be great. Thanks


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks like the same ones that I found on eBay, made in china but super bright for around $50 for 2 if you bid right


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

no. these arent cheap crappy lights from china. trust me tlb, dont buy the china leds...i did and even though they were cheap as hell...they are disgustingly bad. they start to not work and ****. i ended up buying brand names. here they are: the first vid is the cheapers and the second is the brand name...even though the chinas look good in vid...they dont compare to the brand names


----------



## ffemt911 (Oct 31, 2009)

go LED - far better than strobes for a # of reasons - especially with plowing...

1) - LED bulbs rated for 100,000 hours (vs. 1,000 for strobes)
2) - way better with shock/vibration (we're plowing here folks)
3) - same cost
4) - less power draw on that tiny little ATV battery


----------

